# horn concerto.



## kostas papazafeiropoulos

hope you like it ! in classical style as usual!


----------



## Ian Moore

Please could someone tell me why is the classical style so popular on this forum? No offence intended. This is a very competent classical piece of music. Sometimes, it strays into the early romantic period.


----------



## Vasks

Mozart-wannabes...LOL!!


----------



## Ian Moore

When I was a student, the classical style was one among others that we wrote in. i'm not sure how much it help me with the music I write today. But I suppose everything helps.


----------



## DaDirkNL

Ian Moore said:


> Please could someone tell me why is the classical style so popular on this forum? No offence intended. This is a very competent classical piece of music. Sometimes, it strays into the early romantic period.


Maybe a new musical era will emerge: the neo-neo-classical period.


----------



## Ian Moore

There's nothing wrong with music from the classical period. But I like the future as much as the past. You should write what makes you happy.


----------



## Torkelburger

Ian, this thread here goes into detail/heated discussion about writing in the classical style. You may want to check it out and offer your thoughts, or just see if it offers you any further insight:

http://www.talkclassical.com/31546-piano-concerto-major-classical.html


----------



## Jaks

Ian Moore said:


> Please could someone tell me why is the classical style so popular on this forum?


We talk classical on talkclassical.com


----------



## PetrB

Jaks said:


> We talk classical on talkclassical.com


Right, "_We talk classical on talkclassical.com,_" and that talk is not exclusively about only *C*lassical, but *c*lassical... i.e. all of it, not just one brief period out of the long time-line of *c*lassical music 

However much I disagree with writing this way, or at least more than a few times as an exercise, everyone is free to write what they can (and often that = _how_ they can.)


----------



## Celloissimo

Why is perfectly pleasant and well-crafted piece like this ignored, why Billy's Symphony Thread goes on for 15+ pages?


----------



## Crudblud

Celloissimo said:


> Why is perfectly pleasant and well-crafted piece like this ignored, why Billy's Symphony Thread goes on for 15+ pages?


A well crafted piece in an old style is one thing, but Billy's work and opinions have proven controversial so his thread is voluminous.


----------



## PetrB

Celloissimo said:


> Why is perfectly pleasant and well-crafted piece like this ignored, why Billy's Symphony Thread goes on for 15+ pages?


Moderate to well-crafted pieces written quite directly 'in an old style' are in the area of student exercises, and do not require as much individual thought (or 'genuine' creativity), being imitative of something already superbly done which is 'the model' to imitate. Since many know that students are _expected_ to be able to do this, at least a bit as exercises in undergrad studies, this sort of work just does not generate as much interest as near to any work in a newer genre, even if work in the newer genre is inconsequential.

imo, Our prolific symphonist / midi artist Billy is very equipped and ready to put forth statements which bring him, not his music per se, _plenty of attention._

_While I have my druthers about those from whom we have neither hide nor hair and hear not a peep in the form of real 'contribution' on TC -- in any other part of any of its fora -- other than solely dropping in to deposit videos of their performances or recordings of their comps (which speaks volumes about being a real 'contributor' vs. just 'using' the site as your personal platform and its members as a sort of built-in or 'trapped' audience,)_ I would still count my blessings with the likes of our Kostas Papazafeiropoulos here, who, whether writing in old style or other, is content to post his music, announces that composing is for him just a happy hobby, and leaves the music pretty much to speak for itself!


----------



## clavichorder

I like what I am hearing in this work quite a lot(this is one of the best works in this style that I've heard in this sub forum in a while) and don't think it deserves demeaning statements like less creativity was required to make it, or that whether it was for a hobby or not, that it must be mentioned as designated as "merely hobbyist." 

Just talk about the piece. Think of the music theory, ear, sense of form, and notation that went into it. Think of how it is helping him to develop as a composer.


----------



## Vasks

Imitation teaches you how that previous composer/style works. It does not teach you how to be a contemporary creative artist.


----------



## PetrB

Deleted: out of a sense for the propriety of not crowding a thread on a composer's piece with a tangentially related topic.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

This piece is very well-written. I liked the Mozartian orchestration and dialogue between the horn and strings.
I agree that there is nothing wrong with a neo-classical style. Why ignore the past when there is still so much to learn from it?


----------



## Mahlerian

MoonlightSonata said:


> I agree that there is nothing wrong with a neo-classical style. Why ignore the past when there is still so much to learn from it?


Why do you have to compose in a dead style to not "ignore the past"? The piece is not in a "neoclassical" style, it's in a pseudo-classical pastiche style.


----------



## Vasks

Why don't all TC composers just write Gregorian chants? There's just so much that can be learned from it?


----------



## Xenol

Nice enough piece, don't mind the mozartian influence, but bar 8 is just an exact copy from Mozart's 3rd horn concerto...


----------

